# Tivo iOS App no longer works on iOS 9!



## pdxrunr (Dec 17, 2004)

Upgraded to iOS 9 (public release today) and I get "Unauthorized Modifications Detected". Streaming device will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to iOS.

Really Tivo? You had how many months of iOS 9 beta to update your app to work with apples's new OS. 

If you use streaming a lot, don't update your iOS device until Tivo pushes down an update.

Update: Called support..they had me reinstall the app and streaming now works. Sucks that you have to do that though.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

It worked just fine for me, no reinstall required.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

The latest version of the TiVo app (3.6.1), released yesterday, supports 9.0 (and works on the 9.1 beta as well). Apple didn't allow app updates for iOS 9 support until a few days ago.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

David Platt said:


> It worked just fine for me, no reinstall required.


Works fine for me on iPhone 6 as well as iPad Air 3.


----------



## bones boy (Jun 13, 2014)

consumedsoul said:


> iPad Air 3.


 Doesn't exist yet.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I see, so you expect Apple to release a new iOS and you expect it to be trouble free? I take it that you did not learn anything from iOS 8?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm fine, Iphone 6 plus ios 9


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Fine here, iPhone 6, iPad mini 2 and iPad mini 4. All on iOS9 with the latest TiVo app.

-Kevin


----------



## Dinger928 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm with pdxrunr sadly.

I tam having this issue as of yesterday. No matter what I do, the CC button does nothing to help turn it off. I even go into the IOS accessibility section and sure enough that is off also. This only appears on one device, a ipad mini with IOS9 and the latest tivo app.

And to be frank, ever since I did this, the streaming has been poor at best. And with the CC always on, it makes it a little annoying also. I have tried uninstalling the app, resetting the ipad, then loading the app back. But the CC is still present and the occasional streaming cannot be started.

Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## tvalleau (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm running the latest Tivo for iOS 9 on my iPad Air 2. 

Despite trying every trick in the book, Closed Captioning (CC) remains stuck ON for me too. VERY annoying... but I will say that the rest of it seems to be working OK.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It did that to me at first too. It went away but I'm not sure why other than playing a newly downloaded show.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Dinger928 said:


> I even go into the IOS accessibility section and sure enough that is off also.


Did you toggle it on, then toggle it off? This fixed the issue for me (at least on iOS 8).


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

pfiagra said:


> Did you toggle it on, then toggle it off? This fixed the issue for me (at least on iOS 8).


Just tried on iOS 9 and it didn't work; CC are stuck on for now.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

Interesting about toggle off and on Closed Caption in iOS 9 I did tried test it to turn off in iOS 9 setting. CC still stay on hmm. I try to quit Tivo and relaunch Tivo CC is still on hmm. tried shutdown iPad and reboot it CC is all. Look like there is bug there. I did try to hit CC tab in Tivo no different and turn off CC on Tivo no different. If this work in iOS 8 then there is bug i'm sure they work it out unless some can report to Tivo support to check it out.


----------



## wgc (Oct 16, 2009)

After upgrading my iPad mini to IOS9:

i had to redo setup, and it claimed I had more than 12 devices, but it did let me reset the list ( I suppose this means I'll have to rerun setup on my wife's iPad too)

CC is on and won't turn off. Toggling from iPad settings didn't help

The show I'm trying to watch has weird proportions.

Any ideas getting this back to a watchable configuration?


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

pdxrunr said:


> Update: Called support..they had me reinstall the app and streaming now works. Sucks that you have to do that though.


After updating to iOS9 on my iPhone 5S and iPad 2, the TIVO App stopped streaming. It stopped streaming both while indie my home network, and out of the network. I tried deleting the TIVO apps on both devices, reinstalled and the TIVO apps still do not work as they did before. I also recently upgraded my iPhone 5S to the new iPhone 6S and still no luck.

I tried re-running the setup while at home and the setup continues to fail.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

keyzone72 said:


> After updating to iOS9 on my iPhone 5S and iPad 2, the TIVO App stopped streaming. It stopped streaming both while indie my home network, and out of the network. I tried deleting the TIVO apps on both devices, reinstalled and the TIVO apps still do not work as they did before. I also recently upgraded my iPhone 5S to the new iPhone 6S and still no luck.
> 
> I tried re-running the setup while at home and the setup continues to fail.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Did you reboot your stream?


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

pfiagra said:


> Did you reboot your stream?


How exactly do I "reboot my stream?" I'm not sure what you mean by this.

I have 2 Premieres XL's and one TIVO STREAM. Should I just unplug the TIVO Stream for 10 seconds and then reconnect it power-wise?


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

OK I think I found the online instructions here:

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11131788

I'll give it a shot when I get home. Thanks for making this suggestion.


----------



## c_tripps_2k (Sep 12, 2005)

Used support chat with TiVo and asked about a fix for the closed captioning problem in the TiVo app on ios9. Here is the response:

Zachary: We are working on a solution that we are targeting for the iOS
3.7 release which is due out in November

I find November completely unacceptable for a problem that started in ios8.


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

OK I followed the instructions on that link, then to be safe I unplugged and plugged it back in. I was then able to successfully "re-pair" my iPhone 6S and iPad 2. Streaming now is working again inside my local network. 

Tomorrow at work, I'll test it again out side of my home.


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

keyzone72 said:


> Tomorrow at work, I'll test it again out side of my home.


Just wanted to thank you all for the great suggestions on my out of home streaming issues. Everything is now working as it did before, with non copy-protected content being easily streamed on external Wi-Fi networks. My Iphone 6S and iPad 2 running iOS 9.x are all rockin' like Dokken!


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I have the original iPad Mini still running iOS 8. Are there folks out there with original Minis that have had success upgrading to iOS 9 with the TiVo app? Is close captioning a problem?

I don't want to upgrade the iOS until I know the TiVo app works. The only reason I bought an iPad originally was for the TiVo app so I don't want to foul that up.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

c_tripps_2k said:


> I find November completely unacceptable for a problem that started in ios8.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I just updated my iPad 2 to 9.01 and now the CC is stuck ON for good. I can't get it to turn off, regardless if I toggled to General Settings switch or the one inside the TiVo app. I've tried rebooting the iPad and that didn't help. I force quit the TiVo app and rebooted and that didn't help. I force quit and went to General Settings...and turned ON the captions, then tried to turn them OFF in the TiVo app and got an interesting dialog informing me that if I wanted to turn them off, I should turn off the option in General Settings. I thought maybe that would finally jolt it into working correctly, but no. Once I turned off the captions in General Settings, they still can't be turned off inside the TiVo app. Guess we'll have to live with them for a while. But...worse, the captions fall horribly behind the dialog after a few minutes. <sigh> TiVo has had troubles with this before in the past. Hope this promised update fixes it for good!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

MacBrian said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I just updated my iPad 2 to 9.01 and now the CC is stuck ON for good. I can't get it to turn off, regardless if I toggled to General Settings switch or the one inside the TiVo app.


Here's the workaround fix.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10639121#post10639121

Scott


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm still having the huuuuge problems of 0x10003 and 0x10005 errors on iOS 9.x (on new iPad Air 2). Taking TENS of download attempts to get a download.. and even then, playing back the show sometimes errors with something like "there was an unexpected error", and sometimes even just HANGING. OFTEN I can skip that particular bit, but of course I have missed content.

(I have given feedback like this to various tivo surveys...)


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Here's the workaround fix.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10639121#post10639121
> 
> Scott


Whoo-hoo! THANK YOU! I launched Netflix, toggled the CC on and then off again, then returned to the TiVo app. The CC button in the TiVo app now works again to turn off and on the CC just like it should.

Thanks so much for sharing this solution!! :up:


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Here's the workaround fix.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10639121#post10639121


I'm having this problem too, after upgrading to iOS 9.0.2. Unfortunately, toggling CC in the Amazon Prime Streaming app didn't help so the captions arae still stuck on.


----------



## vitalogy (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys I'm having trouble streaming on my iPhone 6 + with the latest iOS as well as an iPad.

I tried to follow the directions that helped others however when I go to " make a service call " and click on it, nothing happens.

When I try to watch it on my phone or iPad 

I always get this error as well " 0x30001 " when I try to record a program 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

And the TiVo app is acting up again. I managed to get a bunch of shows transferred a month ago. But I'm again getting the 0x10005 error every time and can't transfer anything. I wish I could this fixed. It was working well last Summer. It's a favorite feature, when it works.


----------

